# Performance Probleme bei Chivalry: Medieval Warfare



## Dabadas (3. November 2015)

Moin Leute! 

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen wieder Chivalry: Medival Warfare heruntergeladen. Dieses Spiel lief eigentlich immer einwandfrei, allerdings ruckelt es nur noch, seit dem ich es neu gedownloadet habe. An meinem Ping wird dies wohl nicht liegen, da dieser immer unter 40 war und ich die Lags auch im Einzelspielermodus gegen Bots habe. Ich habe bereits versucht es neu zu installieren und die Grafik niedriger einzustellen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Mein System:
CPU: AMD FX 8320 Eight-Core Processor 3,50GHz
RAM: 8GB
GPU:Nvidia GeForce GTX 770

MfG:
Dabadas


----------



## bschicht86 (3. November 2015)

Welches ist denn dein Board?

Es gibt nämlich immer mal wieder Probleme, wenn man einen FX8xxx mit einem nicht ganz so hochwertigen Board kombiniert, Stichwort Spannungswandler.

Nebenbei kannst du ja mal mit CPU-Z die CPU-Taktrate während des Spiels kontrollieren.

Ein anderer Ansatz wär zu schauen, ob nicht der RAM oder VRAM volläuft (Task-Manager und GPU-Z)

Ganz abwegig wär auch nicht, dass das Spiel zwischenzeitlich ein Patch bekam, der für die Ruckler verantwortlich ist. Ähnliches ließt man auch z.b. bei GTA V.


----------



## S!lent dob (3. November 2015)

Wenn du bei runtergeschraubter Grafik keine Verbesserung der FPS erkennst, liegt es an der CPU.

Spiele das Spiel auch regelmäßig und bin i.d.R. immer im VSync Limit von Monitorbedingten 60 FPS, in "waldigen Bereichen" allerdings schonmal runter auf 40, maxed Out unter 1920x1080p


----------



## Dabadas (4. November 2015)

Also über einen Patch habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, allerdings scheinen keine weiteren Personen Probleme damit zu haben.
Mein Board ist ein Asrock 970 Extreme4.
RAM und VRAM scheinen nicht vollzulaufen und die Taktwerte sind alle ganz normal für die Ingame-Werte.


----------



## Booman90 (10. November 2015)

Ich werf hier mal was ganz banales rein. Vllt. hast du den Energiesparmodus eingeschaltet.


----------



## Dabadas (14. November 2015)

Gerade mal nachgeguckt... Leider auch nicht


----------



## Dabadas (9. Dezember 2015)

Habe jetzt nach einiger Zeit Chivalry mal wieder neu installiert... Komischerweise geht das Spiel jetzt. Lasse ich allerdings etwas im Hintergrund laufen (z.B. Google Chrome) oder minimiere das Spiel, dann fängt es wieder an zu laggen, was sich nur durch eine neuinstallation beheben lässt. Komischerweise kann ich das DLC Deadliest Warrior noch ohne Lags spielen, wenn das Hauptspiel nicht richtig läuft und umgekehrt.


----------

